# Does anyone know about pregnant cats?



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

We have an office cat that adopted us last year. One of the gals in the office thinks she is going to have babies. She has a large lump on her belly and some of the fur is missing and it's feels hard. See attached picture. What do you think it is? I think I know but I'd like your opinions.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jessi Mom*

Jessi Mom

There must be info on internet or can you call your vet and ask?

I know nothing about cats.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I've looked on the internet and haven't found anything. I will take the picture to my vet this weekend. I don't know much about cats either.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would take the cat to the vet. At that size do you feel any movement like she is pregnant? Maybe one of her nipples in infected? Good luck and hope she is ok. If she is not pregnant maybe you can take up donations and get her spayed at low cost spay/neuter program.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Sorry cant help but bumping up.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

We all thought that she was fixed. Yes, I think she need to go tho the vet. I think it is a tumor or a fat deposite. Thanks for the suggestion of her nipple might be infected.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Is there a hole in the center of the lump? If so, it could possibly be a wolf worm (bot fly larvae). The vet can easily remove it if this is the case. We've had these several times on our barn cats. The lumps can get quite large. If you notice a hole, with a bit of foul smelling ooze, you can be pretty sure that's what it is.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It looks like an abcess or cystic growth rather than a tumor or a fatty deposit. Those wouldn't typically show the signs of infection she is showing.
How long has she had it? Has it grown slowly or rapidly? Does she seem unusually lethargic? Is it irritated because she is chewing the area?
I too think she needs to go to the vet. The sooner the better.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Someone noticed it on Monday so where not sure how long she has had it. She seems to be herself for the most part. I guess on Monday she was a little off. She is eating alright. I was just shown this area today. I 've tried to check her out more but this girl in the office is obsessed with her and keeps startling her everytime I try and check more. I will have to check her out more after work.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That looks like an infected something - I'd take her to the vet.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Anything new on your kitty?


----------

